# what size trolling bags



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Went out for the first shake down trip ever and found out my boat trolls at 2.5mph with the engine just engaged in the channel. Once I hit the wind I was going 4.0mph down wind and 2.2 up wind.

What size Amish bags would you suggest. I have a Bayliner 2252 with a 5.0 engine? I plan on having two for the boat.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

You could re-prop too. I have a 17" pitch stock on my 24 trophy (also a 5.0) and it wouldn't go under 3.2 mph. Went down to 15 and it was 1.8. Not only was it slower, but I had better speed adjustabliity, Held RPM better and quicker holeshots.


----------



## Nick the Fish (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm pretty sure most drift socks are spec for size of boat, not sure if weight is factored into the equation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Instead of "Amish Bags", I suggest taking a visit to your local canvas shop. They can make you whatever size you need, and customize them to fit your boat (wider, longer, etc). For the price of Amish or even cheaper, you can have the same or better quality bag just for your boat. I can get my rig dowm to .9mph with 30" dia bags. My other "giant" amish bags couldnt do better than 1.4


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a similar problem and I was told I could just tow a 5 galloin bucket behind my boat to slow it down some. Anyone have any experience with this? My boat is a 16' glass boat with a 115 outboard.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

yes, my buddy did that bucket trick. you have to drill some good sized holes in the bottom and quite a few of them, don't use the handle. drill some holes near the top and use either light chain or cable to create a big handle.

bags are real nice though.
my penn yan does 3.5 mph without bags in, i have 24" bags and a pair will slow it down to around 2.2 mph. 
i'm looking at getting larger bags to get down to 1.5 mph shortly.

need a hookup pm me.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

What about just trolling in reverse (backtrolling) to get slower speeds? Ive seen a couple pros on youtube talk about it, but wonder why more guys on here dont seem to do it. Any major drawbacks to backtrolling?


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Nick the Fish said:


> I'm pretty sure most drift socks are spec for size of boat, not sure if weight is factored into the equation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
No it's not just the length of the boat, and go up to the next size and buy them... You wont be sorry...


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

I have a 19.5 Ft. boat and have been useing the 5 gal. buckets for yrs. I just tied ropes to the metal handles and toss em overboard . I drilled 4 , 1.5 inch holes towards the bottom but on the sides of the buckets . This keeps them in the water , and I believe the water pushing out the sides keeps them off the side of my boat . No banging at all . Its cheap and extremely functional . I slowed my boat WAY DOWN by doing this .

Good Luck and Safe Trips .,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, Walldady


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I used buckets years ago salmon fishing to slow my 18ft searay way down. Just tied a rope to the handle, other end to the rear cleat on the boat, drilled lots of holes in the bottom.


----------



## Offfishn (Nov 12, 2017)

paragonrun said:


> Went out for the first shake down trip ever and found out my boat trolls at 2.5mph with the engine just engaged in the channel. Once I hit the wind I was going 4.0mph down wind and 2.2 up wind.
> 
> What size Amish bags would you suggest. I have a Bayliner 2252 with a 5.0 engine? I plan on having two for the boat.


.
I ran two 36" Cabelas bags on my 2160 Trophy with the 5L.
I tied the bags off the bow cleat so they were midship and had a retrieval line off the end of the bag to the rear cleat.
Without the bags @650rpm I trolled at 2.3mph, with the bags I could get down to 1.1mph.
The bags can be a pain at times and I always pulled them up when we had a fish on.
After the 1st season I bought a small kicker to troll with.
I once had to use the kicker to get back to port during a Harbor Beach spring tournament, when I spun a prop on the Chevy.
Having the 2nd engine sure gave me a huge comfort factor from then on.


----------



## brigeton (Feb 12, 2004)

The best is to call Amish Outfitters. They will tell you what size you need for your boat.


----------



## Capt Kent (Jan 8, 2003)

https://www.lakeontariounited.com/fishing-hunting/topic/72163-trolling-bags/


----------

